# Cardinal IND to WAS



## saxman (Feb 9, 2005)

Well here is the first of many trips I plan to take on Amtrak this spring. My route would take me with a flight in the cockpit jumpseat of an AA MD-80 from DFW to IND. My flight left Dallas Fort Worth late at around 9 pm, and got to Indy just before midnight. I was going to take a Super Shuttle into downtown, but the flight crew happen to be staying in a hotel in downtown, so they invited me to ride in the crew van. Well this van ended up being a stretch black limo, complete with an empty wet bar and a computerized comfort control and entertainment system. So I stuffed with 3 flight attendants, and 4 pilots into this limo. After they were dropped off at the hotel, the driver was nice enough to drive me another block to the Amtrak Station. I tipped her for doing so.

Now for the train trip. The Amtrak station shares the Greyhound station as well. So of course at 12:30 am, it was full of bums. I was glad they were mostly riding the bus and not the train. I went to the restroom to change out of my tie and slacks. Not a good bathroom to change clothes in but I managed. I would have at the airport or crew hotel, but I did not want to keep my driver waiting. (never thought I could say "my driver" before) I picked up my coach ticket to Washington DC. I wanted to go up to the platform, but when I did, it was very closed in and dark. It didn't think it was too safe, as I could not see any weirdos lurking in the shadows. I thought it best to wait in the waiting room. At least I could see the weirdos down there.

Train number 50, The Cardinal arrived early, and I went up to board. I found myself a seat and went right to sleep as we departed Indy promptly at 1:45. I think I woke up in Cincinatti. Soon, dawn was peeking into the windows I decided to look outside. The scenery was getting very pretty as we went up the banks of the Ohio? The rocks in the riverbed were dusted with snow as huge shelves of ice and water went flowing down the stream. I was really mad at myself for forgetting a timetable. I had no idea where we were at or what was coming next. The conductors had none either. My atlas would have been nice too, as I drew all Amtraks lines on it. I got a little nerved at the conductors as they would not let me off the train at the smoking stops. I really needed some fresh air. I tried to get off, but they snapped at me to get back on. I should have asked for a cigarette and pretended to smoke it, just to get out, and maybe run in to get a timetable. I didn't let it bother me, and just enjoyed the scenery. What I don't like about the eastern trains is the lack of the sightseer lounge. I mostly stayed in my seat, but somtimes went to sit in the unused business class seats in the cafe car.

We were ontime until just outside of Washington and hitting the commuter rail traffic. Also note we stopped for only one freight train, but come to think, we didn't see any frieght traffic. I did see another Amtrak train somewhere in Virginia or VW. It was parked with two locos and about 20 coaches and some charter cars. Not sure what it was for though. Around Manassas, we had to wait awhile for some VRE trains to pass. We finely left and pulled in Alexandria. In 5th grade we took a trip to Washington DC and remembered our hotel was in Alexandria. I soon realized that our hotel the Embassy Suites, was right across the street, from the Alexandria station. Hard to believe I stayed there more than ten years ago. I have done little Amtrak travel in the East and was excited to see the approach into Union Station and see all the action. I was sure glad to get off and get to my hotel. I walked around Union Station a bit, then caught the Metro out to my hotel.

Well the rest of my trip inluded flights from Reagan Airport to Miami in the jumpseat of a 737, followed by a ride to Boston. I spent the night in Boston and rode the subway around and visited Quincy Market. I was pretty cold there was lots of snow from the NE snowstorm. The next day I hopped a quick flight to La Guardia and caught a bus and subway into Times Square for brunch. I then went to JFK on the E train and rode in the jumpseat of a 757 back to DFW. Boy was I ready to get home.

Next Amtrak trip was a redeye Washington to New York the very next weekend. There's not really much to report on that, but a bunch of ZZZZZZZZZ's. Being at NYC Penn Station at 3 am was interesting though. Too bad ClubAcela wasn't open to wait to go out to JFK again.

Well my next trip may be the Coast Starlight from Sacremento to Portland or Seattle. I want to see the snowy Cascades in the daylight. It should be in the next 2 or 3 weeks I'm hoping. I'm also planning the Cheif from LA to ABQ and the CZ from Omaha to San Fran. Stay tuned for another trip report from saxman66

Chris


----------



## AlanB (Feb 9, 2005)

saxman66 said:


> What I don't like about the eastern trains is the lack of the sightseer lounge.


Chris,

Actually up until the big equipment shuffle after the Auto Train Derailment, the Cardinal did use Superliner equipment. When I rode the train back in 2000, I was quite glad for the Sightseer lounge when we rode through New River Gorge.

And thanks for the report!


----------



## gswager (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm curious on what you do with the AA airline in a jumpseat? Familiar with the flight operation or what?


----------



## Skip Howard (Feb 10, 2005)

Chris,

Just curious as to what lines you rode in Boston. Like Alan, I rode the Cardinal CHI-WAS when it was Superliner equipped. It was one of the best trips I have had on Amtrak. Spent most of the day in the Sightseer lounge.


----------



## saxman (Feb 12, 2005)

gswager said:


> I'm curious on what you do with the AA airline in a jumpseat? Familiar with the flight operation or what?


I am doing an internship with AA this semester with flight operations. I am a pilot in training to maybe make a living out of it. On the weekends we can observe the crew duties in the cockpit, which lets me travel around the country. Most of the interns just go to Miami, San Diego, NYC, etc. But thats not really seeing the country. You also have to see it from the ground, which is hard to do above the clouds at 37,000 feet high. So I'm riding many train routes using my flight benefits to get to and from the endpoints. I'm only doing this until May, so I have to take advantage.

Skip.

I rode the subway from Wonderland into downtown, and visited the Quincy Market. I also went to South Station. It was cold, and I was very tired so I didn't do a whole lot. I'll be going back though, when it gets warmer.

Chris


----------



## Skip Howard (Feb 14, 2005)

Let me know when you plan on being in Town. I will be more than happy to show you the system.


----------

